# Fitness Britain - Sunday 5th September 2010



## radman1466867996 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Which is your favourite category?*​
Fitness Britain Pageant00.00%Ms Bikini Britain233.33%Musclemania116.67%Model Britain Championships116.67%Figure Britain233.33%


----------



## radman1466867996 (Aug 11, 2010)

Please come and join us at Fitness Britain on Sunday 5th September 2010 at St. Albans, Hert.

Competitions Divisions:

Musclemania - Open men, Novice, Junior, Open

Women, Masters Men, High School Class (13 -16 years old)

Teenage Class (17-18 years old)

Model - Open Classes, High School Class (No swimwear round) Teenage Class (No swimwear round)

Fitness - Open Class, High School Class (No Swimwear round) Teenage Class (No swimwear class)

Ms. Bikini - Short, Tall, Classic

Please acquire your application forms in now.

We look forward to seeing you there!

Kind regards

Gillian Last

Events Director

Please find us on www.Fitnessbritain.co.uk or www.musclemania.co.uk


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You can not conceivably expect anyone to hold this event with any regard when you have Rob Terry on the poster and claim it's a natural event!

Please tell me the drug testing protocols? What are they testing for, Prussian Blue? Cyclone B, Rabies? Anthrax?

Spill the beans because this does not ring true my friend.


----------



## radman1466867996 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for your feedback. Drug testing criteria is on the website.

For information this event has the added support of government office including the Skills Funding Agency and European Social Fund, as we are promoting natural bodybuilding and fitness to young people.

I can assure the protocol meets the requirments of government office.

Kind regards

Chris


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

thanks radman

big debate whether Rob Terry been on steroids. Is there a way to test someone that got his body assisted with steroids and then not on them for .... say 2 years?


----------



## radman1466867996 (Aug 11, 2010)

Polygraph testing would be the only way to my knowledge, however I am not an expert as to which chemicals stay in the system for x amount of time.


----------



## Maximum-Performance (Aug 9, 2008)

Products like nandrolone can be tested positive for up to 18 months after cessation.

If someone was clever and stuck to GH and fast acting products it'd be hard to tell.

Having had friends compete and be polygraphed I know the ploygraph questions are designed to make it easy to pass. For example;

"Have you ever used drostanolone enanthate?"

Most people will answer "no" because they don't know what it is. They ask questions specific to certain products but make it easy to pass.

You just need to look at Rob and know he's a pro wrestler to know if he takes steroids, a pro wrestler can't look like that without them due to their time on the road.


----------



## vicky mc (May 9, 2006)

Extreme said:


> You can not conceivably expect anyone to hold this event with any regard when you have Rob Terry on the poster and claim it's a natural event!
> 
> Please tell me the drug testing protocols? What are they testing for, Prussian Blue? Cyclone B, Rabies? Anthrax?
> 
> Spill the beans because this does not ring true my friend.


Well said Dougie

We also had the same group Uphorm got interested in the BNBF they brought one of the young people that was involved in the project and asked if he could do a guest spot. We agreed but as it was a BNBf stage and Uphorm was promoting him as a natural we drug tested him and he failed.

I was not comfortable with the Uphorm interest in the youngsters in natural bodybuilding and we quickly went seperate ways. They are also not very forthcoming in financially where they make promises. My guess is this muscle mania will go the same way as it has in the past.


----------



## twittertweet09 (Sep 7, 2010)

The whole event was a complete joke. The guy who won the bodybuilding overall, Corey is an American Doctor who works for UPhorm as a nutritional and training advisor. What a surprise that he won. NOT. There was no drug testing done whatsoever. So if they are trying to tell us that all of the competitors were drug free they must think we are absolutely stupid.

Apparently the judges were totally confused who to award the places to in the male muscle model category. So they just made up any names without any thought or proper consideration and handed the placings out randomly.

The event was delayed by nearly 2 hours because they couldn't get the Live webcam to work properly and then there were even further delays throughout the whole day. It was a shambles and totally embarrassing. I feel really sorry for the guys and girls who trained really hard for this thinking they would be in with a chance of doing well, when in fact they didn't have a hope in hell against guys who were clearly juiced.


----------



## vicky mc (May 9, 2006)

Sounds the usual British muscle mania event.


----------



## rippoff7 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi

I would like to share my views with those thinking about either competing or spectating any future Fitness Britain shows. I'm sure my views wont stay on here for long as some may find them harsh but as they say the truth hurts. As a fellow competitor and a great supporter among all bodybuilding events i have to say that this show was a complete shambles. First off all the show was delayed for 2 hrs due to some web cam error so all spectators had to wait in the corridor wondering what on earth was going on. Eventually the show started and the first class came out now i thought when entering a competition one would be in the best shape of there life this was not the case in fact not all and i quote "not all" but the majority where far from it even to a degree that it was embarrassing. I would also like to mention myself and friends did not stay for the evening show as we felt it was to painful to watch the show all over again and listen to the compare consistently get all the competitors names wrong all of the time. I wonder if anyone else feels that they were ripped off and wished they'd spent there money on some good old protein powder. I just hope that the organizers get it right for any future event.


----------



## twittertweet09 (Sep 7, 2010)

Totally agree with you ripoff. The whole event was a shambles. The comperes, both male and female were embarrassing. Especially the woman who kept getting everything wrong. Including the contestants names and bringing them all out at the wrong time. One poor guy had to come on and off again about 3 times because they called his name at the wrong time. Awful.

The results of the Men's Fitness category was a complete joke. The guy who won was obviously too big to be a fitness model and shouldn't have been allowed to even enter that category in the first place. His upper body was too big compared to his legs which had no definition. He looked like an action figure with the big pecs and skinny legs. He did some gymnastic rings routine which was stupid and pointless. The event ended at nearly 10pm because of all the stupid delays and making everyone do a posedown over and over again. Some fat guy kept walking on and off the stage interrupting the contestants to collect the scores which was so distracting, it was annoying to say the least.

The guy who won the overall bodybuilding title was an American who works for UPhorm, the company organising the event and therefore should not have been allowed to enter as he is clearly NOT natural. in fact, a lot of them were clearly NOT natural. I lost the will to live towards the end because it felt endless. It just felt like an exercise in futility just to get more funding from the government to keep their UPhorm "scholarship" programme going.

I was mortified thinking that the Americans must be looking at this circus on the Live webcast and laughing their asses off at the complete joke this show turned out to be. Apparently there was no sound on the webcast. So at least they were spared that awful comperes droning voice which would put anyone to sleep.


----------



## radman1466867996 (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL, what a load of crap! I see the same forum names from our experience on the BNBF forum several years ago. Nothing seems to have changed.

*I will try to address all the various points made individually:*

Firstly, if you would have seen the sheer volume of positive message about this show both from seasoned competitors, teen competitors, parents, and judges- even you (Vickie McCann, the one stirring things) would have thought twice before making such ridiculous and untrue statements.

The young person you mention "was involved in Uphorm and wanted to do a guest spot" was NOT part of our programme and as I said to you had just returned from several months stay at his overseas country. I was personally trying to support him as he has had a rough ride in life. I wanted him to do a guest spot on the BNBF stage for the reasons that I spoke to you about, as this would have motivated him and made him feel good about himself again. The lad was completely on his own in East London and has no family in England. I won't go into his personal history, but it was quite bad, and Bodybuilding was the only thing that motivated him in life and kept him thinking positively. We had no idea that he was taking drugs in his overseas country and were also disappointed with him - and trust me - he was not let off easily. The way YOU dealt with this Vicky was so unprofessional and actually crushed this young man's hopes and dreams. The poor guy was in tears when he left that day and this actually destroyed his life. I hope you are happy - you should be ashamed of yourself!

With regard to your statement "Not being very forthcoming financially when they make promises" I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. We could not pursue any of the development areas that we discussed because you didn't take part in any of them. Even one of your close allies (I'm sure you know who) expressed frustration and concern at they way that you personally were dealing with U-Phorm, but as you owned the BNBF, there was little anyone else could do. Normally I would have kept this confidential, but in view of the circumstances to reflect a more balanced view, it's important to recognise that even some of your colleagues have concerns over your approach. We have no knowledge of any outstanding monies to the BNBF. In fact, the cost was all ours when we attended your numerous shows in attempt to support natural bodybuilding without any real acknowledgeable from you. During the last visit, which was well after the last show we attended - and after the alleged drug incident explained above - you actually gave us an apology saying that you didn't have the time to work with us, because you were moving house and starting a new gym. I remember the exact words "shout loudly if you want me to do something." We tried this, but received no reply. We then systematically removed our posts on the BNBF forum until there became a clear decision by you to remove our accounts from the BNBF forum. At this stage we gave up trying to support natural bodybuilding through your organisation and continued to support it in the schools that we work in directly. We do hold a wealth of e-mails that confirm the various matters between U-Phorm and BNBF and this would confirm that there were no outstanding financial items with your organization. Would you like me to publish these? If there had, it would have been picked up through our audit and accounts department. If something has been overlooked that we are not aware of, I would investigate and reply accordingly.

U-Phorm is the official promoter, financial sponsor, and producer of the Fitness Britain and Musclemania Britain, which is an international partnership with the Fitness Universe and Musclemania World Tour. Our past relationship with the BNBF was only trying to support your cause... which despite our best efforts became harder and harder to do for the reasons mentioned above LOL!

The inclusion of the high school/teenage class and recognising government office on stage was simply to thank them for their support to over 400 students across Essex and Suffolk benefiting from our programme in 2009/10. It was not to secure additional funding, this has already been decided for the coming years.

In response to the judges being confused - where does that come from? The judges were working with the tabulator to determine the scores real time, as the finals are part of these. each of the 5 competitions (Muscle, Bikini, Fitness, Figure, Model) are scored differently with a percentage value of each category. This is a little more complex than some of the other systems I have personally witnessed, based on the judges simply picking 1st, 2nd, 3rd - crossing off the best and worst score, then working out the average.

The Webcam is an expense that no other bodybuilding organisation in the UK to my knowlege has attempted and this was with the sole purpose of providing competitors with an audience much bigger than the Arena can hold. In this instance, the viewing was to over 27,000 homes across the world. I do take on board the comments about the delays and sound difficulties. Unfortunately this was due to local internet issues in St Albans and could not have been forseen. Whether exposure to 27,000 people seeing the event was worth the wait, I will leave to the competitors judgement.

No one with ANY experience in bodybuilding could genuinely look at the pictures and say that the athletes were "juiced". Anybody comparing the pictures to a non-natural show would easily show the distinction. That is a ridiculous statement.

The "drowing voice from the compare" was Laura Church who has her nutrition segment on SKY's Active Channel. Clearly the Active Channel and the majority of the viewing public do not share your view.

The competitor who won the Model Category also did the rings routine, which was a real treat to the audience and the judges. Why are you trying to discredit one of the acts that the audience found the most exciting to watch and were cheering the loudest for. The Musclemania format is not like any other show, and we do not try to be like any other show. It is a made for television event designed for athletes who feel they are promotable. Bodybuilders who think they can simply put together a routine without considerable preperation will not do well on a Musclemania stage.

For those who did leave early, they left some extremely good acts that were not part of the pre-judging. I find it strange that anyone would leave before the finals, as that it the real show designed for the audience. Everyone knows this.

As far as the "athletes condition", I believe all of the audience understood that a over 20 competitors were in the high school/teenage class and this was designed to bring newcomers to the sport with more parents and education professionals in the audience than has ever been achieved on a Britain stage. Everyone has to start somewhere and this event had an enormous impact in brining bodybuilding/fitness to an audience that would have never otherwise been exposed to this exciting world. The competitors backstage (including several BNBF competitors) I can only thank for their understanding and supporting the young people, who looked up to them as icons.

We will post out a separate message to competitors (including those who also compete with the BNBF), audience members, and all the people taking part to highlight the BNFBs views, so that the wider community is aware of the BNBFs stance on supporting the future of our sport.

Corey Mote does not work for U-Phorm. He is a doctor in his own right and has been an avid supporter of national bodybuilding since his first competition in 2002. No one watching the show would question that Corey deserved first place and before making these sort of comments and I would invite you to view the pictures of the show before slating someone who does not deserve it. Fitness Britain is open to any competitor including Corey who has descendants UK and one of the reasons that this is his second home. However there will be a unique programme advertised soon which will enhance other countries involvement.

I have no basic ill feelings against the BNBF as an organisation, but they should really not resort to these type of tactics, and the same goes to their loyal supporters, who are obviously involved in this analysis

It is abundantly clear that the BNBF do not want any competition, and will go to great lengths to be one of the only natural bodybuilding options. At U-Phorm, Fitness Britain and Musclemania, we embrace it. Competition is after all what raises the bar and makes us all better. At the end of the day, it helps to make the experience a better one for the competitors on stage who are putting in an extraordinary amount of effort to be the best that they can be.

The need to respond with this much behind the scenes detail is with regret, as I personally would have preferred U-Phorm, Fitness Britain, and Musclemania to work alongside UK Bodybuilding to promote the sport and the competitors, including those that also compete with the BNBF.

These type of messages do not enhance the professionalism or credibility of our sport to the public and do nothing to give our young people something to aspire to.

I would expect a caustic response to this message, but I will not answer, as our reputation will be established by the competitors who compete in our shows and the audience who attend during the next series of shows, which have been programmed after receiving exceptionally encouraging praise from the Sept 5th event.

I have nothing further left to say and will leave it to the readers to decide who is telling a more realistic version of events.

Chris Rademacher

Fitness Britain - Producer


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

to be fair Chris many people who are not affilated to the BNBF either attended this show or competed in the show have aired their frustration with certain aspects of the show set up can you address their concerns instead of concentrating just on Vicky please?

i will point out that you cannot attest to a drug free show by pictures alone, i have certainly been in the sport long enough to know this....so was ALL contestants drug tested?


----------



## twittertweet09 (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't know how on earth you recognise the same forum names from previous BNBF forums several years ago. Because this is my first time posting on a forum like this, so it's you who's talking crap!!

I was just a member of the public attending your show, and found it so badly organised and embarrassing, it was a disgrace. You forgot to mention that the venue was less than one third full during the first rounds of the competition, and there weren't that many more people later in the evening. So the sheer volume of positive messages that you talk about is nonsense. Many of the audience members I spoke to were bored shitless and some of them even booed during one segment when you kept bringing a poor young lad on, off and on again over and over because your stupid compere kept getting the order wrong. Many of them were even complaining how dubious the results were when they were announced.

Corey Mote, the winner of the overall bodybuilding category does work for UPhorm because one of your staff told me that he's a Doctor who advises your youngsters doing your companies "diploma" about nutrition, training etc etc. Why would I make something like this up? Or am I just psychic knowing that he's a doctor who just happens to be from America and a bodybuilder? Hmmmmm. Sheer co-incidence? I think not.

If you think that the accusations about some of the competitors being "juiced" are ridiculous, then how come there was no drug testing or lie detecting done, even for the placed competitors? If you have nothing to hide, then surely you should have done this to allay suspicions.

So, who are these people who have left a huge volume of positive responses and where can we see their "positive messages"? I bet none of them are audience members. And the guy who did the rings stunt didn't receive the biggest cheers where I was sitting. Because his routine consisted of just stretching his arms out in a crucifix position and pulling himself up to hang upside down. Big deal. My 12 year old son could do better. And he didn't receive the biggest cheers. There were two other guys who kept getting huge screams from the audience each time they came on stage.

It's about time you stopped trying to paint a rosy picture about this shambles you claim was a successful event and get a reality check. You haven't even bothered to update your website with the results and scores for the contestants. But hey, why should you care? You got your government funding for another year. And that's all that matters eh. :axe:


----------



## radman1466867996 (Aug 11, 2010)

PScarb said:


> to be fair Chris many people who are not affilated to the BNBF either attended this show or competed in the show have aired their frustration with certain aspects of the show set up can you address their concerns instead of concentrating just on Vicky please?
> 
> i will point out that you cannot attest to a drug free show by pictures alone, i have certainly been in the sport long enough to know this....so was ALL contestants drug tested?


I have no problem with feedback/critisism and we are well aware of our strengths and weaknesses based on competitor and audience feedback.

Critisism after all is what makes us better.

The comments above were either factually inaccurate or gross misreprsentations of the actual audience reaction on the day, which was the reason for my reply.

I would refer you back to my original message and I have only directed the relevent areas in direct response to Vicky.

Re; drug testing policy, it has already been approved and check at the highest level and is audited by government office. I am not going to justify this, however I refer you back to our website for further information.

I would also remind you that my response was linked to accusations of Rob Terry, Corey Mote, and others "cleary not being natural" based on appearance alone.


----------



## radman1466867996 (Aug 11, 2010)

twittertweet09 said:


> I don't know how on earth you recognise the same forum names from previous BNBF forums several years ago. Because this is my first time posting on a forum like this, so it's you who's talking crap!!
> 
> I was just a member of the public attending your show, and found it so badly organised and embarrassing, it was a disgrace. You forgot to mention that the venue was less than one third full during the first rounds of the competition, and there weren't that many more people later in the evening. So the sheer volume of positive messages that you talk about is nonsense. Many of the audience members I spoke to were bored shitless and some of them even booed during one segment when you kept bringing a poor young lad on, off and on again over and over because your stupid compere kept getting the order wrong. Many of them were even complaining how dubious the results were when they were announced.
> 
> ...


Unforunatelly, the reply is as expected.... and we wonder why bodybuilding has such a bad name!

I DO recognise the names without any shaddow of doubt LOL! Names like "twittertweet" are easy to remember.

I refer you to my original message about Corey. I don't know why you would make this up? - or any of the other "feedback" about the show. However, one would imagine that you have an agenda.

Twittertweet, I would refer you back to my original message, which still stands. You have not presented anything new here.

Good luck with your agenda.

Chris Rademacher


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Radman my point was you seem to jump to the defence of the posts that you say are offensive but others have posted saying they was not happy with the show and how it ran yet you seem to dismiss their opinions as not worthy of your responce??

i also asked if all contestants where drug tested yet you side stepped this question, then asked me to refer to your website? if you have the time to promote your show on my forum and then jump to the defence when people are offering an opinion then you have time to explain your drug testing and if everyone was drug tested??

this is not meant to be a threat but either address the questions in a civil manner or leave the board and do not try to promote this event ever again......(this does include my other sites as well...)


----------



## twittertweet09 (Sep 7, 2010)

He doesn't have a defense PSCarb because he has none. There was NO drug testing done on the day in any shape or form. I was told this later by one of the disgruntled competitors who trained hard drug free and then turned up on the day to see other guys there who he said were clearly juiced because he has many years experience in bodybuilding and can tell if a guy is juiced or not a mile away.

You can recognise my name from previous forums can you Chris Rademacher? You're full of s**t because I just made up that name last week to join this thread.

Do like PScarb said and address the issues regarding proving your drug testing on the day of competition and show us ALL of the so called feedback you've received from your event. And tell us the truth about what the winner Corey Mote actually does for your company.

I do not have a hidden agenda contrary to what your deluded claims state. I am just an incensed member of the public who is getting more and more incensed by your lies and downright disrespectful treatment of the contestants and general public for your hidden agenda.

Where can we see these drug testing and approved published government audits of the highest levels from your competition that you refer to?


----------



## radman1466867996 (Aug 11, 2010)

PScarb said:


> Radman my point was you seem to jump to the defence of the posts that you say are offensive but others have posted saying they was not happy with the show and how it ran yet you seem to dismiss their opinions as not worthy of your responce??
> 
> i also asked if all contestants where drug tested yet you side stepped this question, then asked me to refer to your website? if you have the time to promote your show on my forum and then jump to the defence when people are offering an opinion then you have time to explain your drug testing and if everyone was drug tested??
> 
> this is not meant to be a threat but either address the questions in a civil manner or leave the board and do not try to promote this event ever again......(this does include my other sites as well...)


PScarb,

There is only so much nonsense I can directly respond to in a day. My original response was extensive and this only related to a small handful of people. The posts were not so much offensive as they were factually incorrect and a misrepresentation of the truth. I was only correcting them for the record, which it seems that I would have the right to do in a seeminly open forum.

No bodybuilding organisation drug tests every single participant and Musclemania is no different. As I have already mentioned, this particular show had a high number of 13-16 year olds. Are you honestly suggesting that we drug test all of them?

I am not hiding or side stepping. I have responded to this question over and over again. The policy is in the public domain for anyone to view, which was why I refered you to it. Competitors also have access to an appeals and greivance procedure if they feel unfairly mistreated or disadvantaged in any way. I am not aware that any other organisations does this.

You have not asked Vicky or any of the other members to address my responses and seem to be infering that we are somehow in the wrong for defending the inaccuracy of the statements made above - some of which (in the case of Vicky's comments) would be classed as slander if I wanted to pursue this legally.

This is cleary not and open forum and for this reason there seems little value of continuing with Musclechat. Please let me have your other sites and I will withdraw our communications and any programmed advertisement.

Regards

Chris Rademacher


----------



## radman1466867996 (Aug 11, 2010)

Twittertweet, you keep on rambling... good luck to you.

I refer you once again to my original post. My points stand.

Chris Rademacher


----------



## twittertweet09 (Sep 7, 2010)

My "ramblings" as you call them seem to be getting to you though. What's the matter, guilty conscience?

You still haven't answered our questions about who was drug tested on the day. The answer is nobody. And you're still lying about Corey Mote working for your company.


----------



## radman1466867996 (Aug 11, 2010)

Twitterweet, to be honest this hasn't gotten to me at all.... I just really felt that I couldn't leave your comments on there with out a reply.

Chris


----------



## twittertweet09 (Sep 7, 2010)

Which we're still waiting for. But we'll never get an answer to our questions from you. Because you are hiding something.

Take some comfort in the fact that your organisation is not the only one being accused of rigging a show. The WBFF contest in Canada at the weekend also has a lot of disgruntled contestants with accusations of rigged results and drug taking. Paul Dillett, The President and CEO of that organisation has said he's resigning because of the controversy. Maybe you should also do the decent thing and resign from organising another Musclemania event in the UK and hand the reigns over to someone capable of doing so efficiently. But I doubt if anyone will be stupid enough to participate in any event organised by your company ever again.


----------



## radman1466867996 (Aug 11, 2010)

The plot thickens LOL!

Look bud - in comparing me to Paul Dillett, the penny has just dropped that you may genuinly believe what you are saying. We do have slightly different backrounds if you do a little research, but everyone is entitled to their opinion and I appreciate we all see the world in different ways.

As for the Musclemania, I have nowhere to resign from. I am a financial sponsor of the Musclemania and organiser/producer of the event, for the sole reason that I believe in what it did for me as a teenager and investing in it because it made me who I am today. As for my job title, I am the Director of U-Phorm and we're currently having a really great year with significant backing from both government office and the private sector, so not really the best time to resign.... that would leave alot of staff unemployed which is not a good thing in this climate.

What do you do? If I knew a little more about you, perhaps I could understand your logic and mindset?

Regards

Chris

PS- did I mention all the competitors, parents and spectators asking about Fitness England, Fitness Wales, Fitness Scotland, and Fitness Ireland in 2011?

I won't reserve you a ticket just yet... as they say in American "don't call us, we'll call you" :becky:

Wishing you all the best


----------



## Battling Bodies (Sep 22, 2010)

My 16 year old son competed in the Musclemania High School Division and had a wonderful time. I have seen how the experience is really helping him come out of his shell. Kudos to Musclemania for adding this division.

So, why does this Vicky person get her rocks off hurting the kids competing in the Musclemania show. I thought they represented the heart of the show. For the BNBF to attack these kids is really shameful.


----------



## twittertweet09 (Sep 7, 2010)

radman said:


> The plot thickens LOL!
> 
> Look bud - in comparing me to Paul Dillett, the penny has just dropped that you may genuinly believe what you are saying. We do have slightly different backrounds if you do a little research, but everyone is entitled to their opinion and I appreciate we all see the world in different ways.
> 
> ...


I bet you are having a Great Year getting significant financial backing from the Government. I saw the fat cats sitting there in the front row falling for your sideshow. Nice little earner you've got going there at the taxpayers expense. As I said earlier, that's the only reason your Uphorm company got involved with this show. To secure your "funding" for another year.

Maybe someone should enlighten them about your drug testing on the day and your claims that it was a "clean" competition.

Why do you keep avoiding the questions about who was drug tested on the day and what Corey Mote does for your company? Just tell the truth for once then people might take you more seriously. Because the more you keep posting on here and avoiding questions, the more suspicious people will be about you and your company.

Don't forget I was at the show, and saw people's reactions and anger to what a travesty it was. It wasn't that hard to see, because there were so few people there.

Battling Body???? Really. I didn't think even you would stoop that low.:jerkit:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

radman said:


> PScarb,
> 
> There is only so much nonsense I can directly respond to in a day. My original response was extensive and this only related to a small handful of people. The posts were not so much offensive as they were factually incorrect and a misrepresentation of the truth. I was only correcting them for the record, which it seems that I would have the right to do in a seeminly open forum.
> 
> ...


Radman....i have asked what your drug policy is by this i mean how many competitors where tested? how was the testing carried out? i personelly know several guys who competed in this show 2 of them won their classes yet not one of them was drug tested.....so you can now see why i am curouise to your drug testing procedure so i ask again who was tested and how was they tested??

as i said before you have the time to advertise the show so should have the time to answer the questions....



Battling Bodies said:


> My 16 year old son competed in the Musclemania High School Division and had a wonderful time. I have seen how the experience is really helping him come out of his shell. Kudos to Musclemania for adding this division.
> 
> So, why does this Vicky person get her rocks off hurting the kids competing in the Musclemania show. I thought they represented the heart of the show. For the BNBF to attack these kids is really shameful.


i find this hard to believe that you have joined this one forum to make one post on this subject....i suggest the next time you do this you change or hide your IP address so it is not the same as other posters on this thread


----------



## radman1466867996 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for your comments Battling Bodies. Just ignore the comments above... that is the normal response from this chap. He needs to get a life.

PS Carb, please can I have your other domains so I can make sure that we remove ourselves from these and stop any programmed advertising for the Fitness England.

Thanks and regards

Chris


----------



## radman1466867996 (Aug 11, 2010)

I assume Bodybuilding Forum - MuscleTalk is the other one?


----------



## twittertweet09 (Sep 7, 2010)

Muscletalk is one of your sponsors. LOL. :lol:

How to shoot yourself in the foot in one easy lesson. When your UPhorm company collapses, you should try standup. :lift:


----------



## radman1466867996 (Aug 11, 2010)

Keep rambling buddy - LOL!

PS Carb perhaps some of your other members have time for this, but I am now deleting my account on Musclechat.

Please come back to me by telephone or e-mail. Alternatively I will investigate the sites that you are affiliated with and take the appropriate action. I'll be out of town now until next Thursday and away from my computer.

It has been an interesting experience. In closing I wish you well with this website, but will not be able to contribute further to this sort of forum.

Kind regards

Chris


----------



## twittertweet09 (Sep 7, 2010)

Is that a threat or a promise?:violin:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

radman said:


> Keep rambling buddy - LOL!
> 
> PS Carb perhaps some of your other members have time for this, but I am now deleting my account on Musclechat.
> 
> ...


By this you mean a forum where members ask questions you refuse to answer?

I am affiliated to many forums uk-muscle being the biggest so best you stay away from that one then.....

At no point have I been offensive to you I only asked sensible questions like who got tested and what was the testing method as I know many who entered this show and by their word no one was tested....

I would suggest Chris you should learn a little PR before you try to promote another show.....


----------

